# norton 306 error 5 message



## jacdanna (Aug 23, 2007)

I recently purchased norton 360 so that I can use it on my computer and my sons new laptops.
It seems to work fine on the laptops but it is a nightmare on my main computer. I get the error 5 message whenever it tries to update. I have done all the suggestions (several times) by symatec support including the clean and unistall tools, I have reinstalled norton 360 about a dozen times now. I have spent about ten hours watching as symantec support themselves have tried to sort out the problem remotely on three occaisions. The last time they left my computer in such an unuseable state that I have now had to completely reinstall everything on it so it was back to how its was when it left the factory when new. By reistalling everything to the factory settings I assumed that when I reinstalled norton 360 it would be fine. It seemed ok at first ( as it always does when it is reinstalled) but when it tried to update I again got the error 5 message. I have given up with symantic support since their last attemp ruined my computer so really dont know what to do. I previously had norton internet security 2007 which worked fine. I am using windows xp on my maim computer and on one lap top and the other laptop has vista, as I have said the lap tops both appear to work fine. please help


----------



## arunyadav786 (Sep 17, 2007)

dear i am also facing the same problem with Norton 360, and i also don't know the solution. i have tried all the steps according to technical support team from symantec but i still facing the same problem on my HP laptop with 64 bit vista operating system. if you get the solution plz plz plz tell me. i will be very thankful to you.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

Have a look at the post by WhitPhil (who is also a member at TSG!) in this thread from dsl reports; http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r18103391-Anyone-having-problems-with-Norton-360-on-VISTA

His suggestion seems to have worked for at least one of the posters. I don't have Vista (or any Symantec products) so I have no idea how, or why, this 'fix' might work for some but not others.


----------



## arunyadav786 (Sep 17, 2007)

thanks for reply and for that link, i get very useful information from there, but i have a biggner experience in computers, i can't understand the solution on that page, they says"SOLUTION IS TO CHANGE THE TMP AND TEMP ENVIRONMENTAL VARIABLES FOR BOTH USER AND WINDOWS BACK TO C:\WINDOWS\TEMP. REBOOT AND RETURN THE LIVEUPDATE"
now i want to know that what is this environmental variables and how can i change TMP and TEMP, plz plz tell me, actually i tried to reply on that page but that forum was more than 5 months and old and according to that websites policy we can only reply to any topic not older than 2 weeks. plz tell me, help me. thanks


----------



## Support4U (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi ,
try the following steps for Error 5
1) go to add/remove programs..uninstall all that u find for liveupdate
like..liveupdate (any version), liveupdate notice and livereg..
2) delete liveupdate folder from
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Symantec
3) downloadload and install fresh liveupdate3.2 from 
http://service1.symantec.com/Suppor...iew=docid&pid=1999051911110813&pkb=sharedtech
4) start>>run>>luall>ok..complete it and
5) restart computer
6) and then run liveupdate in N360

Good Luck


----------

